# string jigs and tensioners



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Lil Jon*

Lil Jon bowstring jig...look up Deezlin on AT


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

strayarrow said:


> For all of you who make your own strings, and for those who make your own string jigs, how do you add the tension to your string for serving? Do you have a simple device and if so, what kind? Thanx for the help.


For a top of the line string jig,
then the string jig by Deezlin is the way to go.


For a stretching device, you can try heavy angle brackets,
some eye bolts and a ratchet strap.




























Just use a ratchet strap and a spring scale to measure tension.

I use the Viking scale which reads up to 300 lbs.


The commercial stretcher by Yellowstone
has heavy duty angle brackets.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sho...=2197&osCsid=4bb893f04ec14aad52c7ffcc6b9dbedc


http://www.bcyfibers.com/technical_sheets/Accessories layout 3.pdf
There is a picture of the micro-stretcher in this link.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Hay, Nuts & Bolts, I hate to criticize, but your spring on the eye bolt isn't adding any tension to the string. If any thing it is taking it away. You need to reposition it between the nut and bracket for it to have any effect. It also doesn't look strong enough to have much of an effect. Do you know what its rating is?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Deezlin , I dont think N&B is using the spring for tensioning. I think he is using it so that when he backs off the thumb nuts,(not sure what you call them) that the eye bolt will retract to the inside . N&B , if I may make one suggestion on your stretcher , is the part that is a 90 degree that you have the eye bolts run through. Make a gusset to weld from the top part of the piece to the bottom of the piece. That way no matter how much tension you put on it it will not give. Perhaps you dont have any problem with it doing this but if you do that would be my suggestion. As was said in an earlier post , Deezlin's is the best out there.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I use the same "L" brackets that N&B uses. I use 2 back to back though and I have the 2 brackets bolted together through the bottom hole. They don't move.

I'll try to get a pic or two of my set up.


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a Yellowstone jig and have the stretching unit which they market, which is pretty much the same as N and B has posted above. It does a great job.


----------



## Archeryman (Aug 8, 2003)

I purchased some unistrut from an electrical outlet and mmade some angles on which I have j-hooks that I tension my strings with to serve. All I use my string jig for (brownell jig) is to lay the strings out on.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is my entire setup. I have two uni-struts. The back one has my posts that I build the strings with. The front one has my stretcher/winder. I decided to go with two because when I built solocam strings it would take up the whole length of the strut and I got tired of taking the winding posts on and off.....


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is the business end of my stretcher. I bought a set of springs that you would use to hang a swinging chair on your porch. The are rated at 300lbs but it takes more than that to compress them completely. I put a scale between my two sets of angle brackets and cranked it down to 200lbs. I then marked the eyebolt where the angle brackets met the bolt. Then I cranked it to 300lbs and marked the eyebolt again. Now I just crank it down until the mark shows on the inside of the angle brackets...


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

last picture is of the other tensioner support. You can see that I have a turnbuckle on each end. This allows me to twist the string under tension...


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Tension*

Deezlin yours is the best!...I remember those days


----------

